# hi! new here - my site link!



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Very nice webpage and pictures you have there. Welcome to the site!

Kyle


----------



## plantastic28 (Dec 22, 2003)

Your 29 gallon rocks! I ran into the pics of it before while doing a search for 29 gallon plant tank pics on google. Anyway very impressive!


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

hehe thanks, I took the pics just after the tank had peaked, and i had stopped paying attention to it, alot of algae in the tank, but I was very happy for it for a student budget tank!

now I have plans for a medium light, co2, laterite 6x2.5x2.5


----------

